# Canada honeymoon



## steelie89 (Aug 8, 2010)

my soon to be wife has informed me that she would like to visit canada for our honeymoon. We will be looking to head that way in beginning to mid august. Looking for a quiet, peaceful and private place to stay. With good fishing, food, and other activities to take part in beside just fishing, has anyone done anything like this and have any suggestions? thanks for any help


----------



## weekendredneck (Feb 16, 2002)

Canada is a big country, what part are you looking? Banff National Park in the Canadian Rockies is nice.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## djd (Feb 21, 2008)

Start here: www.canada.travel
There are beautiful places from coast to coast. Decide how far you want to travel.
Good luck with the wedding!


----------



## skidooboy (Feb 15, 2010)

flame lake lodge, 150 miles north east of sault ste marie, 50 miles south of chapleau. in the woods, off the grid, secluded, beautiful, lots of wildlife, and scenic views. Karen, and Gary, run a GREAT LODGE, and treat you like family. 

http://www.flamelakelodge.com/

Ski


----------



## Nodakhtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Years ago we did the circle tour around lake superior camping in a pup tent, very peaceful, take your fly rod.


----------



## skidooboy (Feb 15, 2010)

Nodakhtr said:


> Years ago we did the circle tour around lake superior camping in a pup tent, very peaceful, take your fly rod.


+1^^^

we did the circle tour on motorcycles, awesome time!!! Ski


----------

